# Tote Aale und der Kampf um die Wasserkraft



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2020)

Das Dilemma liegt in einer völlig verfehlten Energiepolitik. Wer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand will und sowohl Kohle als auch Kernkraft zur Stromerzeugung ablehnt, andererseits aber zur Kompensation stochastischer Einspeiser (Sonne, Wind) jede Menge grundlastfähige Stromerzeugungs-Quellen benötigt (oder halt Speicher), der landet genau in der aktuellen Situation, da Wasserkraft halt eine der wenigen grundlastfähigen, regenerativen Stromerzeuger ist. Dass Deutschland hierfür weder geeignete Gewässerstrukturen aufweist, um in signifikantem Umfang Strom zu erzeugen, und dass die Wasserkraft massiven ökologischen Schaden anrichtet, wird ignoriert. Es geht ja um die Abschaltung der Kohle- und Kernkraftwerke. Da müssen sich die Aale ganz weit hinten anstehen. Von den Sedimentablagerungen vor den Wasserkraftwerken gar nicht zu reden. Und unter einer absehbar kommenden schwarz/grünen Regierung wird diese Situation sicher nicht besser. Man hat sich da völlig vergallopiert und den Entscheidern fehlt Sachverstand.


----------



## crisis (29. Oktober 2020)

@ Naturliebhaber, hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Die im Vergleich kleinen oder sehr kleinen Leistungen der Wasserkraftwerkchen rechnen sich nur deshalb, weil wir Steuerzahler sie subventionieren. Einen spürbaren Beitrag zur Energieversorgung leisten sie nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Naturliebhaber, hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Die im Vergleich kleinen oder sehr kleinen Leistungen der Wasserkraftwerkchen rechnen sich nur deshalb, weil wir Steuerzahler sie subventionieren. Einen spürbaren Beitrag zur Energieversorgung leisten sie nicht.



Hab ich ja geschrieben. Trotzdem hält die Politik an den kleines Wasserkraftwerken fest, weil sie wenigstens ein klein wenig Strom liefern. Sonst könnte man ja einfach beschließen, die Dinger abzuschalten (was die Betreiber bei Durchsetzung der entsprechenden Auflagen selbst tun würden). Und ja, das ganze Konzept EE funktioniert heute nur über Subventionen. 

Ein Verpächter meines Vereins betreibt auch ein eigenes Wasserkraftwerk und zieht, offensichtlich rechtswidrig, regelmäßig das zugehörige Wehr, um die Rechen zu reinigen. Trotzdem wird mit denen umgegangen wie mit einem rohen Ei, weil die sonst mit Abschaltung drohen. Das ist alles ein totales Politikum.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
Superartikel !
Könnte man das auch noch einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit präsentieren, hätte ich sogar wieder etwas Hoffnung.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird mit denen umgegangen wie mit einem rohen Ei,



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  Kenne auch ein Gewässer wo der Kraftwerksbetreiber seit Jahren immer wieder gegen die Restwasservorgaben verstößt ohne dass groß was passiert.

Warum dann aber Aale in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie beim Abwandern mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Turbinen der zahlreichen Kraftwerke geschreddert werden, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wenn Fische schreien könnten



Also dieses Plagiat sollte sich ein Anglerverband m.M.  tunlichst verkneifen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2020)

Laut einer kürzlichen Pressemeldung soll die Nutzung von erneuerbaren Energien zukünftig zur Frage der nationalen Sicherheit gemacht werden,
zumindest wenn es nach dem Willen unserer aktuellen Bundesregierung geht. Die Nutzung von Wasserkraft dürfte wohl auch darunter fallen.

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...tz-soll-Oekostrom-Sonderstatus-verleihen.html

Ich fürchte ein paar Fische interessieren da niemanden.
Schließlich geht es um nichts Geringeres, als um unser aller Sicherheit und natürlich um die Rettung der Welt.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ein paar Fische interessieren da niemanden.



Da dürftest Du wohl leider recht haben.

Selbst die Organisation, die den Spruch "wenn Fische schreien könnten" sonst verwendet, hat ja vor ein paar Jahren Strom aus Wasserkraft als "tierleidfreie Energie"  vermarktet.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Und ja, das ganze Konzept EE funktioniert heute nur über Subventionen....




Bei welcher Art der Energiegewinnung war das jemals anders?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Bei welcher Art der Energiegewinnung war das jemals anders?



Bier.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Bei welcher Art der Energiegewinnung war das jemals anders?



Da haste wohl Recht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum dann aber Aale in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie beim Abwandern mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Turbinen der zahlreichen Kraftwerke geschreddert werden, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.



Das habe ich auch nie verstanden. Als ob die Aalbesetzer den Aal zum Kampf gegen Wasserkraftanlagen benutzen.
Nach dem Prinzip, sobald keine Aale mehr geschreddert werden, da kein Besatz, ist der Kampf gegen WKAs endgültig verloren.
 Oder geht's darum, die Räucherkammern der Aalangler zu füllen?

Dasselbe auch vom Ruhrverband oder an der Mosel. Ebenso Vereine, die in Baggerseen oder Donauraum Aal besetzen.


----------



## UMueller (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum dann aber Aale in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie beim Abwandern mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Turbinen der zahlreichen Kraftwerke geschreddert werden, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.



 Sagen wir mal so, der Aal war schon vor der Wasserkraft da. Genau wie Meerforelle, Lachs und andere Wanderfische auch. Nur der Mensch zerstörte ihren Lebenraum.  
Jetzt muss man sich nur fragen den Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft aufgeben, sprich keine Wiederansiedlung oder eben nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



UMueller schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man sich nur fragen den Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft aufgeben, sprich keine Wiederansiedlung oder eben nicht.



Oder man fragt sich, wie sinnvoll es ist, Aale dort zu besetzen, wo der aktuelle Lebensraum verhindert, dass sie ihre Laichgründe erreichen um sich dort fortzupflanzen.

Da unsere Aale eben nur in der Sargasso See laichen und eine künstliche Erbrütung bisher  nicht gelungen ist, fehlen diese Fische dann im Fortpflanzungskreislauf.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...und eine künstliche Erbrütung bisher  nicht gelungen ist,...




Doch, ist sie. Wissenschaftlern in Volendam gelang das bereits vor ein paar Jahren unter Laborbedingungen. Ob und was es da Neues gibt, müßte man mal recherchieren.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Oktober 2020)

Durch Besatz lässt sich der Aalbestand in Gewässern mit Wasserkraft nicht sinnvoll richten. Wenn man bei der Abwanderung zum Beispiel 90% der Aale durch Turbinen verliert, müsste man die Aaldichte zum Ausgleich ums Zehnfache erhöhen. Das können die Gewässer nicht leisten und vertragen es auch nicht. Einen naturnahen und ausgewogenen Aalbestand kann es nur geben, wenn sie die Abwanderung überleben, sonst ist es immer an einem Ende zu viel oder am anderen zu wenig.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

die Menge der Aale ist eben begrenzt und nicht beliebig vermehrbar wie z.B. bei Karpfen, ReBo etc. . 

Satzaale stammen aus Wildfang.

Je mehr dieser Satzaale nicht mehr zum Laichen in die SargassoSee ziehen können, desto geringer die Anzahl der Laichtiere und der Larven/Glasaale, die nach Europa zurück kommen.

Wer Wiederansiedlung im Sinn hat, muss also dafür sorgen, dass die Blankaale ungehindert in die Laichgebiete abwandern können und sich auf die entsprechenden Gewässer konzentrieren, wo das im Moment noch möglich ist.

Ist natürlich trotzdem wichtig und richtig, auch für andere Gewässer entsprechende Maßnahmen zu fordern, um auch diese für Wanderfische wieder durchgängiger zu machen.

Wobei das auch nicht für alle Gewässer die optimale Lösung ist.

Ich kenne auch Salmonidengewässer, wo ein unpassierbares Wehr am Unterlauf eher als Schutzwall gegen invasive Arten dient.


----------



## crisis (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Menge der Aale ist eben begrenzt und nicht beliebig vermehrbar wie z.B. bei Karpfen, ReBo etc. .
> 
> Satzaale stammen aus Wildfang.



Genau so ist es. Jeder, der Aale in Gewässern besetzt, aus den die Blankaale eher nicht in die Sargassosee zurückkommen, nimmt ein Stück vom Kuchen, von dem es eben nur einen gibt. Wer es Ernst meint mit der langfristigen Stärkung der Population kauft Glasaale und besetzt die ufernah in der Nordsee. Nicht alle Glasaale wandern in die Flüsse, einige bleiben im Meer oder nahe am Meer. Diese Tiere haben eine viel höhere Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit, da sie keine Turbine durchschwimmen müssen und der Aufenthalt im Salzwasser dazu führt, dass weniger von Ihnen von Bandwürmen befallen werden und, so geschwächt, die lange Reise ins Bermudadreieck nicht überleben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Oktober 2020)

Mal einfach gefragt :

Könnte man nicht Vorrichtungen ersinnen , die den Großteil der Fische abfangen , sie "sammeln" und hinter der Turbine wieder aussetzen?

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> die den Großteil der Fische abfangen , sie "sammeln" und hinter der Turbine



Es gibt schon "Aaltaxis", aber das ist m.W. nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. 

Bei größeren Kraftwerksbetreibern müssen zu Zeiten der Aalwanderung z.T. auch die Turbinen an manchen Kraftwerken  mal ne zeitlang ausgeschaltet werden.  Aber m.W. eben nicht die Masse der Kraftwerke der unterschiedlichen Betreiber.

Es gibt auch Forschungen zu weniger fischschädlichen Turbinen usw. .

Aber das erfordert halt hohe Investitionen, Baugenehmigungen etc. .

Wenn Wasserkraftwerke hauptsächlich als wirtschaftliche Investitionsobjekte und zum Abgreifen von Subventionen  dienen, wird man da eher wenig Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht Vorrichtungen ersinnen , die den Großteil der Fische abfangen , sie "sammeln" und hinter der Turbine wieder aussetzen?



_"Die Extinction Rebellion (XR; englisch ‚Rebellion gegen das Aussterben‘) ist eine Umweltschutzbewegung mit dem erklärten Ziel, durch Mittel des zivilen Ungehorsams[1] Maßnahmen von Regierungen gegen das Massenaussterben von Tieren, Pflanzen und Lebensräumen sowie das mögliche Aussterben der Menschheit als Folge der Klimakrise zu erzwingen."

Quelle: Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extinction_Rebellion)_


Warum spezielle Vorrichtungen ersinnen?

Es sollte genügend Gruppierungen geben, die ein sehr großes Interesse an der Rettung der Aale, Lachse und auch Meerforellen haben. Nur schade dass sie anderweitig bereits sehr beschäftigt sind. Etwa mit dem Schwänzen von Schulunterricht, dem Bauen von Baumhäusern oder aber dem Bewerfen von Polizeibeamten mit Fäkalien und Steinen. Die totale Wind- & Wasserkraft kann solchen Leuten dabei gar nicht schnell und extrem genug umgesetzt werden. Dabei passt das alles hinten und vorne nicht.

Gegen erneuerbare Energien habe ich dabei absolut nichts. Warum auch? Schließlich ist das nur vernünftig aber die hirnlose Umsetzung ist wirklich ein großes Problem und zwar in vielen Bereichen. Wahrscheinlich zähle ich mit dieser Ansicht aber bereits zu den Klimaleugnern.


----------



## UMueller (30. Oktober 2020)

Weiß hier jemand ob die Aalbrut irgendwie auf den Fluß ihrer Mutter geprägt ist ?  Gut der Golfstrom tägt sie hierher aber warum ziehen die einen z.B. in die Loire, die anderen in den Rhein. Oder geschieht dies zufällig. Weiß nicht ob da geforscht wird. Beim Lachs ja einfach ( Jungfischmarkierung )  Aber beim Aal  Man müsste das Muttertier markieren und wissen welche Larven von ihr stammen. Ist wohl so gut wie unmöglich da die Aale zum einen in großer Tiefe ablaichen. Wie will man da unten den einzelnen Fisch sondieren bzw. den Laich. Es wäre aber schon interessant zu wissen ob die Glasaale vielleicht doch geprägt sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Die Extinction Rebellion (XR; englisch ‚Rebellion gegen das Aussterben‘) ist eine Umweltschutzbewegung mit dem erklärten Ziel, durch Mittel des zivilen Ungehorsams[1] Maßnahmen von Regierungen gegen das Massenaussterben von Tieren, Pflanzen und Lebensräumen sowie das mögliche Aussterben der Menschheit als Folge der Klimakrise zu erzwingen."
> 
> Quelle: Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extinction_Rebellion)_
> 
> n.



Hallo,

einige von der Extinction Rebellion klebten sich bei uns, in Erlangen, mal an die Türen der Siemens-Hauptverwaltung an. Warum und weshalb weiss ich zwar nicht, lässt aber tief blicken. Ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen, war aus Protest, dass Siemens eine Sicherheitseinrichtung für eine australische Kohlemine lieferte.
Ich will das nicht weiter werten, aber an Türen ankleben, da muss man auch erst darauf kommen  .
Die setzen bestimmt keine Aale um, das wäre ja mit Arbeit verbunden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



UMueller schrieb:


> aber warum ziehen die einen z.B. in die Loire, die anderen in den Rhein



Und nicht in den Mississippi oder St. Lawrence wie ihre amerikanischen Verwandten, die auch in der Sargasso See laichen.

Dürfte schwierig zu erforschen sein, da kaum festzustellen ist, von welcher Mutter Larven oder Glasaale abstammen.

In den USA wird m.W. geforscht, ob man Unterschiede bei Wandertrieb feststellen kann, wenn Aale  im Gewässersystem A gefangen und dann in Gewässersystem B wieder ausgesetzt werden.  Ist aber auch ziemlich kompliziert und erfordert hohen technischen Aufwand .  Gibt noch so einige Geheimnisse in der Natur, die der Mensch noch nicht durchschaut.


----------



## crisis (2. November 2020)

UMueller schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand ob die Aalbrut irgendwie auf den Fluß ihrer Mutter geprägt ist ?  Gut der Golfstrom tägt sie hierher aber warum ziehen die einen z.B. in die Loire, die anderen in den Rhein. Oder geschieht dies zufällig. Weiß nicht ob da geforscht wird. Beim Lachs ja einfach ( Jungfischmarkierung )  Aber beim Aal  Man müsste das Muttertier markieren und wissen welche Larven von ihr stammen. Ist wohl so gut wie unmöglich da die Aale zum einen in großer Tiefe ablaichen. Wie will man da unten den einzelnen Fisch sondieren bzw. den Laich. Es wäre aber schon interessant zu wissen ob die Glasaale vielleicht doch geprägt sind.



So weit ich weiß konnte noch niemand den Laichvorgang dokumentieren. Da die frisch geschlüpfte Aaalbrut sehr klein ist entfällt wohl das Markieren. Die verschiedenen Larvenstadien bis zum Glasaal schwimmen wohl auch nicht sehr aktiv, sondern werden eher nach Europa 'gespült'. Ein sehr mysteriöses Lebewesen, um den es mehr Fragen als Antworten gibt. Sollte es aussterben, kennen wir zumindest die Antwort auf die Frage 'Warum?'.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zähle ich mit dieser Ansicht aber bereits zu den Klimaleugnern.



How dare you? You have stolen my dreams and my childhood!


----------

